
Ask HN: Books/Articles on Social Networking and Game Theory - ConceptDog
Hi HN,<p>I'm interested in reading more about the psychology of social networking, particularly in regards to how they might relate to rewards and game theory.<p>Anything to do with examples of how businesses are using game related rewards such as points, levels, and achievements to reward user interaction with the site and build communities centered around a service or a product.<p>I know they exist, but it's hard to find elements that combine the two.<p>Thanks
======
ConceptDog
I'll start with one of my own, Croudsourcing by Jeff Howe <http://j.mp/anYbsR>
(Amazon Link)

Just picked it up the other day after reading for a bit. I like the authors
style as it mirrors that of Malcom Gladwell.

